# Audi UK Posts Brochure and Prices



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

This one is in English 

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/tt.pdf


----------



## auditde (Apr 25, 2014)

> Storage and luggage package provides additional space for storage, including:
> - Storage nets on the backs of the front seat back rests QE1 - Storage net in the front passenger footwell
> *- Storage under the front seats containing 2 safety vests*
> - A 12V socket and additional LED lighting in the luggage compartment



I'm sorry but do UK vehicles get airplane seats?   Why on earth do you need safety vests?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

auditde said:


> I'm sorry but do UK vehicles get airplane seats?   Why on earth do you need safety vests?


They aren't flotation devices. LOL. They're high-visibility vests similar to what construction workers would wear. Some Audi's also come standard with two orange triangles you put on the road in the event of a breakdown.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Can_quattro said:


> This one is in English
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/tt.pdf


Man what a boring Brochure that is. :thumbdown:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> They aren't flotation devices. LOL. They're high-visibility vests similar to what construction workers would wear. Some Audi's also come standard with two orange triangles you put on the road in the event of a breakdown.


Those items are required in the EU, included in every rental car too. You can be ticketed for not wearing the vest or putting out the warning triangle if you break down on the side of the road.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

R5T said:


> Man what a boring Brochure that is. :thumbdown:


You are welcome, it was no trouble at all.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Can_quattro said:


> You are welcome, it was no trouble at all.


Don't get me wrong, thank you for putting it up. 

But Audi does not have put any effort in making a interesting brochure. :thumbdown:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Couple of thoughts*

1. Base engine not much different than the Mk 2 base, keeping in mind the Mk 2 TFSI in the base was grossly underspeced by Audi.
2. Optional 680W stereo!!!! 0 to deaf in 5 seconds
3. Base stereo gets 10 more watts compared to the Mk 2 but total effect is unknown since we don't know speaker efficiencies or crossovers. Likely comparable to the Mk 2.
4. Slightly smaller gas tank (13 gal) compared to the Mk 2
5. No compact spare 
6. Hope we get some of those pearl effect paints.
7. No baseball seats. IMO the Mk2 baseball did not compare to the Mk 1 in styling and killed it off.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> 1. 230 HP and 370 ft-lb for the base TFSI engine is a significant jump from the Mk 2 TFSI.


Careful, watch your units! The UK brochure lists torque in Nm, not lb-ft. Converting 370 Nm to lb-ft = 272.86.

Thanks to the OP for posting the brochure--very informative! If I didn't need to sell my Mk2 TT for something with 4 doors, I'd be seriously considering a Mk3.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thanks for the catch. I'll revise my comment.*



BMWBig6 said:


> Careful, watch your units! The UK brochure lists torque in Nm, not lb-ft. Converting 370 Nm to lb-ft = 272.86.
> 
> Thanks to the OP for posting the brochure--very informative! If I didn't need to sell my Mk2 TT for something with 4 doors, I'd be seriously considering a Mk3.


.


----------

